# Where you getting Mylar?



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Where are you all getting mylar bags?

I want to start filling some 3 and 5 gallon buckets with rice, beans etc.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Amazon has 5 Gallon Mylar bags.


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

sorbant systems great people to business with


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I get mine from the lds cannery. They aren't 5 gallon size so you will need a few per bucket. They are thicker than ones I have purchased from amazon I the past but I also wasn't looking at thickness when I bought them. They are currently $94 for 250 bags that are 7 mil thick. http://store.lds.org


----------



## BNMdub (Dec 24, 2012)

I get mine shipped to Ireland from this site. Can't get them here so have to order online. Anyway here it is.

http://yhst-128734754815186.stores.yahoo.net/index.html


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Got mine from here https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> Got mine from here https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm.


Got mine here as well. All 5mil, some with ziploc tops.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got some bulk grains (rice, wheat, oats) in 3 & 5 gallon buckets with gasket lids (with oxygen absorbers). Do I need to use mylar bags as well? If so, why?


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> I've got some bulk grains (rice, wheat, oats) in 3 & 5 gallon buckets with gasket lids (with oxygen absorbers). Do I need to use mylar bags as well? If so, why?


Redundancy. 2 is 1. 1 is none. When our life depends on it, I will spend a little extra to make sure our food doesn't go bad. I want two layers of protection between my food and the environment.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

WatchUr6 said:


> Redundancy. ... When our life depends on it, I will spend a little extra to make sure our food doesn't go bad.


Fair enough!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

McDonald's, they throw them away.I buy new lids at home depot.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Magus said:


> McDonald's, they throw them away.I buy new lids at home depot.


McDonalds throws away Mylar bags that you can get new lids for at the depot?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions and links folks.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> McDonalds throws away Mylar bags that you can get new lids for at the depot?


I believe Magus was refering to Buckets, not Mylar. He gets the buckets from McD and then lids from another source.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> I believe Magus was refering to Buckets, not Mylar. He gets the buckets from McD and then lids from another source.


I know that.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> I know that.


Doh! I saw the confused smiley but missed winky and grin a few lines down!


----------

